# Car dolly



## DirtyBoo (Mar 7, 2016)

I towed my 2012 on a car dolly now my abs and stability trac lights are on.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The only thing that comes to mind (I am assuming this was a two wheel dolly with the front wheels of the car being supported) is the possibility of the wheel hold down straps may have snagged one of the abs harnesses.

The act of using a tow dolly would not cause any (normally) harm to the abs system.

Rob


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I agree with Robby.

One other possiblity to check out...some tow dollies require the ignition key to be left in the ON position so the steering wheel is unlocked. 

If you towed with the ignition ON for any significant length of time, check your battery charge. Low battery could trigger wonky warning lights.


----------

